# Hymer B Class Underfloor Locker Door Retaining Clips



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

I have purchased three locker door catches for the underfloor lockers on my B Class Hymer as one is broken and the other two are starting to deteriorate. They are each screwed to the body of the van with two No.2 Philips screws. However after removing the said screws, it appears that the fitting is bonded or similar to the vehicle body.
Has anyone else replaced these and what is the suggested method for prising the fitting away from the van body? Similarly, do I then need to use an adhesive, and which one, for the replacements?
Advice and ideas appreciated....

Hopefully pic attached of said fitting
Web Page Namehttp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HYMER-GAS-LOCKER-GARAGE-DOOR-SPRING-RETAINER-WHITE-/170640049314?pt=UK_Campervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item27baf084a2


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Did you manage to do it?

From your description it is a different mechanism on mine.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Bill, I haven't got round to it. As I said I've removed the two screws but haven't got the bottle to prise the fitting away from the body for fear of causing irreperable damage.
I was hoping for advice from someone who has....

Steve


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

In the past I have had advice on various DIY tasks from the technical dept. at Hymer UK (Brownhills) in Preston. If you call servicing and ask to speak to one their technicians when they have a free moment, they will usually call back. Did you buy the new locks from their spares dept? If so, you can explain that you've bought from them and would like a bit of advice about how to fit them.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Well I have replaced some of mine and there's a black mastic inbetween, I simply got a small screw driver inbetween the the catch and the body work (underneth the catch) jently prised it away and then was able to then remove the old catch.... then cleaned the exposed surface with meths and then replaced with the new catch with a little mastic just to seal the surface again... thats about it not to bad a job.... got a few more to do some time as well.. best of luck


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello.

Not sure if your hnges are the same as mine. But I hope this information helps. 

The hinges on the rear access and the gas cupboards siezed. On trying to open the doors the hinges snapped on one and on the other the body began to be pulled out of shape. After a lot of WD40 I was able to get enough space to remove them. But due to age it was impossible for them to be repaired.

I purchased door hinges from B&Q and replaced the hymer hinges with these. I have no problem with access now.

Regards


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

If it's only the mastic left holding the retainers in place, what I'd do is apply a little heat using a heatgun. This'll soften the adhesive/sealer & allow the catches to be removed. Personally I wouldn't go sticking anything under them to pry them off. I wouldn't let them get any hotter than you can touch with your fingers.

£0.02

D.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Just done mine with spares from Brownhills.

Gas locker door, outside door to under seat squab, habitation door.

All the clips were bedded in on some kind of dark sealant, but came off easily.
I cleaned off the sealant with white spirit (couldn't find the meths) then used some clear flexible outdoor sealant under the fittings and screwed them on again.

They seem to work fine.

I just wish there was some way to protect the external plastic parts as my electricity socket cover is degrading.

Cheers

LGC


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Are these the locker stays that are in question? (see attachment hopefully, first attempt at posting an image.

What are the sources for replacement please?


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Boris- yes those are they.... you can purchase them from Brownhills or online at their e-bay shop- just type in hymer locker clips or catches or check my link above as OP- they are a couple of pounds each.
I have bought three replacement ones but haven't fitted them yet - the screws come out easy enough but they are stuck to the body with sealant or similar. A job for when I have time to spare...


----------

